# Free Trip - Room For 2 Friday AM



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Got room for 2 for perchin' trip Friday morning. Leave Bowleys Quarters Marina dock at 0530 and back by noon. This is a free trip, just need help locating some perch for grandkids on Saturday. Lost my GPS numbers on my Garmin unit. Just bring your own cooler, ice, drinks, eats, and light spinning tackle. I've got extra rods if needed. PM if interested.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Both spots have been filled.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

scoot over buddy i am squeezen in !!


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------

